# sketchup angles?



## Anonymous (18 May 2005)

Anyone know how to set angles between lines when drawing? I want to draw two lines with an included angle of 12 degrees between them.

I would then like to move on to compound angles :shock: 

Is using the protractor to set guide lines the only way?

Cheers

Tony


----------



## Chris Knight (19 May 2005)

Tony,

You do this with the rotate tool, not the protractor.

Select the line, position the rotate tools protractor (in the correct plane!) at one end of the line and type in the angle. - hey presto!

You can also use the rotate tool to copy entities at an angle if you use the control button when doing this operation.


----------



## Anonymous (19 May 2005)

Thanks Chris

Just tried this and the rotate tool and found that it and the protractor are pretty similar. 

What I really want to do is to draw a line and then specify the angle of the next line before drawing it - this is what I do in most CAD packages and is much better than drawing first and then rotating


----------



## Chris Knight (19 May 2005)

Tony,

Yes, I know what you mean - it's one of the differences between Sketchup and a full blown CAD package that irritates me - however, I find enough positive points to continue persevering with my learning of it for the while at least.

This is what the Sketchup forum had to say on the subject

QUOTE
Use the rotate tool. Place it at the endpoint that will be the base of your angle, then type 45 and hit enter. The line should rotate 45 degrees.

Gary

Reply To This Message

Re: creating an angled line
Author: Jim Holman (69.15.84.---)
Date: 08-05-04 11:16

Paul,
You can't enter distance & angle to create a line in SketchUp. Assuming you don't have some sort of known geometry to snap to, you would have to draw the line then rotate it.

Best regards
Jim Holman
@Last Software

UNQUOTE


----------

